# iTouch vs iPhone



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Other than the phone part, of course, what are the differences between the iTouch and iPhone? Not sure I want the hassles with rogers and price rates, but i sure like the photo album use and the email and Safari (can you use those without extra provider fees?)

Opinions wanted.


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

They both have wifi so you can browse and use the internet when in internet range. The only difference besides the phone is the EDGE network being used, you don't need to be within wifi range to use the internet, etc. 

Really, not that much of a difference.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

mikelc2 said:


> Really, not that much of a difference.


I disagree. Having edge allows me to use the functions (internet, weather, stocks, etc) ALWAYS. Of course it has the phone and SMS. Wifi is still pretty sparse in my opinion and aside from at home and the rare cafe, I almost never pick up free wi-fi. (I live in Montreal).

I'm not trying to berate the ipod touch. It is a great device, but if you want a phone, gotta get the iphone! If not, get the touch. It's that easy.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

What's EDGE?


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

since84 said:


> What's EDGE?


Obligatory Wikipedia link:

Enhanced Data Rates for GSM Evolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

The iPhone also has a built-in camera. The Touch does not.

Not necessarily the greatest camera, but nice to capture those candid moments.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

also, the iPhone has a built-in speaker, and most importantly for me EXTERNAL VOLUME BUTTONS! The touch drives me mental without, but the touch does have a friendlier headphone jack.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

As an iPhone owner i can tell you the differences are really negligible.

With the touch you'll get applecare (which can be pretty important), lower prices or more memory, and a thinner enclosure

I love the iPhone over the touch because I'm not a fan of carrying around more devices than I could be, and the speaker makes it great for YouTubing with friends (although its so quiet most of the time its virtually redundant)

EDGE, well, you might as well pretend it didn't exist because at 65 dollars per gigabyte I'm not going near those charges with a 20 foot pole.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I live in Toronto and there are quite a few open wireless signals. These are in short supply now though, many are now starting to get locked up. That said, when you do have wireless you can use MSN via online messenger sites, sms via phone [email protected](a internet site, I can't remember its name though) when wireless is available, as an email. It is excellent for watching videos, photos and playing music! As far as internet portability, it really isn't that great.

However, if you want the internet portability it will cost you! Edge service is insanely expensive. It will easily add an extra 65$ to your phone bill. Actually, I have friends with iPhones and they have just opted out of the edge service and use it as a cell phone with wireless capabilities. 

I have a work blackberry and I try and get rid of it any chance I can! I enjoy having my iPod w/ some extra capabilities but with all the internet it will just become a music playing blackberry and I really do not want that.

cheers

ps. I would get an iPod touch even if the iPhone came to Canada. Just get a cheap little phone plan and have your iPod for all your PDA needs.


----------

